# Whites again!



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Since I got back into breeding bettas I wanted to go back to the whites. When I left OK I sent mine to a friend for her to care for for some time in the hopes of them coming to my new home when I got set back up. Long story short, they were never able to make said trip back to me, at no fault of hers. Then the breeder who I got my stock from had become ill and he sold his off. This made getting white platinum bettas in the states rather hard. About three months ago when I started back into domestics, I was able to get some young fish, though only one out of five made the trip. Then in my local club a nice person had donated some lovely imports, a pair of which are white platinums! 

So tomorrow I will be getting this boy:


And this girl:


in my fish room! I am very excited because I have this girl:
 

who to me has better form than the one coming with the male. Once they are conditioned to each other I will be spawning them. Should take about two weeks for my vinegar eels to become useable and I have my decapped BBS, Golden Pearls, Fry Crack, and my hatch n feeder  I will keep you all updated on the progress of this spawn. With the finnage of this boy and the form of my gal, I hope for some show winners.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

It is normal. In person they shine like a pearl.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Those are BEAUTIES!Just the visual difference between import and other female,who is a good looking fish is undeniable.
Good luck and keep us up on "things".


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

coralbandit said:


> Those are BEAUTIES!Just the visual difference between import and other female,who is a good looking fish is undeniable.
> Good luck and keep us up on "things".


Indeed! They are much different than the domestic whites I used to have as well! 

Here is a few photos of the two pairs I had before:



Yes he would swim like this, he was an oddball....


The females were nice chunky gals though. 










A bit of goofballs when spawning too.... 

Anyhow as you can see a huge difference in the finnage. This new boy looks fluffy!


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

hmm if he looks fluffy...then name him fluffy,then when people come over say would you like to meet fluffy?they will be like what?this isn't a cat.it'll be so funny!!!LOL


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

Why do you do this to me? I was thinking I might be able to go a bit longer with an empty tank or two.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

They made it! 

I decided to acclimate them in the hang on back breeder box since I can divide it in three plus it can drip acclimate pretty easily with cycled warm water. I placed my girl in one side then each of the new fish in their own space, male in the center. Well, my females was flirting up a storm which was neat to see her right away flirt. I pulled the divider between her and him and she went right for him, pushing into his side and flaring for him. This was her telling him she wanted to spawn, NOW! of course the poor boy was still getting used to things and basically told her to back off. Of course I put the divider back  So I think they will hit it off quite well.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Acclimation yesterday. New lady on the left, male center stage, my girl to the right. 

This is after pulling the divider. 


Her-" Have you never done this before? Am I moving too fast? Am I not pretty enough?

Him- " I just met you lady, back off."


Her- LET ME LOVE YOU!!!


Him- Fire! FIRE!


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

Very interresting and beautiful fish. Also very nice pictures, well photographed.


----------

